# 1 star for what reason?



## Mike1606

I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


----------



## tohunt4me

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


Uber will care less than we do.
Ratings are Descrimination.
Embrace the abuse.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


sometimes I will go back and look at the route when I am bored for a ride and rate lower if the route was too crazy.


----------



## A T

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


Welcome to screwber!


----------



## Mike1606

what pissed me off is that I never had any problem with any of the passengers and I cannot even guess who gave me 1 star. I checked the rider feedback and no issues reported. I cannot even contact uber to dispute on this rating. If you are giving 1 star then you should report an issue, or uber should ask about the issue then inform me about it.


----------



## kdyrpr

Some of them are simply mean spirited, angry malcontents that like making other people miserable. They probably rate all of their drivers one. They probably think we have this easy job where we sit on our butts all day and rake in the cash.


----------



## A T

Mike1606 said:


> what pissed me off is that I never had any problem with any of the passengers and I cannot even guess who gave me 1 star. I checked the rider feedback and no issues reported. I cannot even contact uber to dispute on this rating. If you are giving 1 star then you should report an issue, or uber should ask about the issue then inform me about it.


Uber likes to create false issues to pretend they are doing things. When there is a real issue they won't tell you much .


----------



## Uberyouber

I give Ugly people 1 star. And I give out A LOT of 1 stars.


----------



## Trafficat

Uberfunitis said:


> sometimes I will go back and look at the route when I am bored for a ride and rate lower if the route was too crazy.


How would you notice it was crazy later but not when taking the ride? Are you sleeping through the rides? Or maybe a week later you get bored and forget about all the road closures and traffic accidents that led to your driver taking an odd course.

Do you ever give out a 5 star rating? What percent of the time do you give out a 5 star rating? Most of the time or almost never?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Trafficat said:


> How would you notice it was crazy later but not when taking the ride? Are you sleeping through the rides? Or maybe a week later you get bored and forget about all the road closures and traffic accidents that led to your driver taking an odd course.
> 
> Do you ever give out a 5 star rating? What percent of the time do you give out a 5 star rating? Most of the time or almost never?


I don't rate a ride immediately after the ride, I wait so that the driver can not easily detect where the rating is coming from and change their ratting after. I give out mostly 5 star ratings because tip signs are not all that common, and the route is generally a good route. I normally don't ask for stops along the way, and not all that many rate low for no tip or taking pool (though I do watch for those people) If I do ask for a stop and there is any grief given than I note it for later.


----------



## Trafficat

Do you note what the upfront fee was? As long as the upfront fee is the same as what you paid, I would hope you would not down rate for a bad route. I mean, it's not like they are making you late for something if you didn't even know the route was bad until you checked it sometime later when you got bored.

Sometimes GPS gives some pretty crazy routes and it is hard to know a lot of areas the first time you go into them. And if you are used to one GPS program and the driver is using a different one, then the routes he gets could be different. I recently transported another driver who was critical of my routes but I was just following my GPS.

For places that I go often I often have some pax adamant that I go one way and other adamant about a different way. When your driver is about to go a way you disagree with, do you ever suggest to him the other route, or do you just make a note of it and lower his stars? As a driver, I always go whatever way a passenger wants and it is really irritating when someone is bothered by something, maybe the temperature, seat alignment, music or route, yet do not make any attempt to even ask the driver about it even when the driver would be happy to accommodate a change, only to possibly down rate for it. Sure, you could say the driver should have had all those things right from the get go, but the problem is that what one passenger likes, another passenger hates. 


I'm sure I've taken some not so great routes as a driver, but I'm never trying to rip anyone off, I'm just doing my best to navigate places I don't often go to and relying on a crappy AI that sometimes tells me to drive down roads that do not even actually exist or are otherwise impassable.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Trafficat said:


> Do you note what the upfront fee was? As long as the upfront fee is the same as what you paid, I would hope you would not down rate for a bad route. I mean, it's not like they are making you late for something if you didn't even know the route was bad until you checked it sometime later when you got bored.
> 
> Sometimes GPS gives some pretty crazy routes and it is hard to know a lot of areas the first time you go into them. And if you are used to one GPS program and the driver is using a different one, then the routes he gets could be different. I recently transported another driver who was critical of my routes but I was just following my GPS.
> 
> For places that I go often I often have some pax adamant that I go one way and other adamant about a different way. When your driver is about to go a way you disagree with, do you ever suggest to him the other route, or do you just make a note of it and lower his stars? As a driver, I always go whatever way a passenger wants and it is really irritating when someone is bothered by something, maybe the temperature, seat alignment, music or route, yet do not make any attempt to even ask the driver about it even when the driver would be happy to accommodate a change, only to possibly down rate for it. Sure, you could say the driver should have had all those things right from the get go, but the problem is that what one passenger likes, another passenger hates.
> 
> I'm sure I've taken some not so great routes as a driver, but I'm never trying to rip anyone off, I'm just doing my best to navigate places I don't often go to and relying on a crappy AI that sometimes tells me to drive down roads that do not even actually exist or are otherwise impassable.


I do note the upfront fee, and the actual charged fee if they are different that is defiantly an issue. I will still down rate a driver who goes out of the way, in what I believe to be a route intended just to pad their milage, I consider that theft from the company with whom I paid the money, especially if I observe them explicitly choose a route that is the same time but further distance.

Gps is just a tool and is not an excuse for going a route that is inefficient. Did the driver seek my input on what route to take, If asked and I give it than no I will not down rate even if a dumb route. When I get into the back seat and the seats are not fully up and I am hitting my knees, I will ask but still ding for not being proactive in having the seat pushed up before I got in.


----------



## Trafficat

Seems to me you should stick with Lyft if you are going to downrate even when the upfront fee is the same. The whole point of the upfront fee is so that passengers don't have to worry incessantly about driver route. Might as well save yourself some coin and take a Lyft ride. The Lyft ride will be cheaper if you actually get drivers that are good enough for you, if there even are any.

Then you don't have to worry about rating retaliation either.

Lyft drivers must rate riders immediately and cannot change rating later.

My guess is that you use Uber because Lyft has a tipping option, even though no one is forcing you to use it, you would rather suffer through all these other indignities Uber foists upon you.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Trafficat said:


> Seems to me you should stick with Lyft if you are going to downrate even when the upfront fee is the same. The whole point of the upfront fee is so that passengers don't have to worry incessantly about driver route. Might as well save yourself some coin and take a Lyft ride. The Lyft ride will be cheaper if you actually get drivers that are good enough for you, if there even are any.
> 
> Then you don't have to worry about rating retaliation either.
> 
> Lyft drivers must rate riders immediately and cannot change rating later.
> 
> My guess is that you use Uber because Lyft has a tipping option, even though no one is forcing you to use it, you would rather suffer through all these other indignities Uber foists upon you.


I generally choose the cheapest option.


----------



## Nomad

tohunt4me said:


> Uber will care less than we do.
> Ratings are Descrimination.
> Embrace the abuse.


As usual, I agree with this 100%. To add to it, though, my previous career had a customer survey that had a similar 1-5 rating and very often my office would receive 1-stars across the board from a client that I knew for a fact should have been giving 5-stars. The survey wasn't very good at informing the client that a 1-star was the worst possible selection and 5-star was the best. I think that it's slightly clearer with Uber, but it could always happen that someone just misreads or mis-clicks it.

My advice: stop looking at your rating


----------



## charmer37

My last days driving for uber passengers seemed to stop rating drivers all together, I had quite a few rides where they never rated drivers.


----------



## Clifford Chong

You can get 1 starred for stuff that's not even your fault. Happens to me all the time.

They can put a totally WRONG destination and blame YOU for it.
They can leave their possessions behind and blame YOU for it.
They will get into an argument with a uberpool buddy and blame YOU for it.
...

You get the idea.


----------



## Okphillip

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


If you take a bad route that cost rider a lot more money you will get a one star if they notice. They give one star as punishment knowing a 3 star won't effect your rating much. They do one star for maximum consequences. Oooohhhhh


----------



## Mike1606

Okphillip said:


> If you take a bad route that cost rider a lot more money you will get a one star if they notice. They give one star as punishment knowing a 3 star won't effect your rating much. They do one star for maximum consequences. Oooohhhhh


I alway use navigation app and if there was a problem the rider should have reported it. He waited 1 week to give 1 star, and I cannot even guess who he was since I never ever had a problem with any of my riders. I called uber and they keep saying a rider can give whatever rating he wants.


----------



## Kevin4163

Mike1606 said:


> I alway use navigation app and if there was a problem the rider should have reported it. He waited 1 week to give 1 star, and I cannot even guess who he was since I never ever had a problem with any of my riders. I called uber and they keep saying a rider can give whatever rating he wants.


No one should be left out when it comes to the experience of getting an undeserved 1 star rating. Just go back and change all of your riders' ratings to 1 star for that week.


----------



## emdeplam

pax could have been downrated by another driver weeks later. they then tryed to figure out who and retaliated


----------



## sellkatsell44

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


I wouldn't stress out too much about it. It takes a lot for me to give anything other then a five star and I recently had a driver who was rated 4.5 and he was rated that because he was a horrible driver. He didn't speak English which is fine, his navigation was in his native language which would be a good thing except somehow he STILL misses the turn three times during the trip, once was for a highway so getting out of that was funnnn. Still I wonder if he's on here because he had a tipping jar with cash in it (20) and snacks and water and he was nice. Horrible driver but nice. Maybe new? To the country? And he's just beginning. So I gave him a five because I knew everyone else would rate him down save a few suckers like me and he needs a break. Clearly he's new to this country.

But I have gotten my rating hit recently and I think Uber doesn't show the change immediately to protect the driver that did it but guess what? You could be the unlucky driver that gets the rider after they get the downgrade and since they see it they'll automatically assume it was the most recent ride they took (since uber doesn't tell rider that the ratings aren't right away) and one star in retaliation.

So in a way it's your fellow Uber drivers screwing you over but maybe that rider had a legit reason for getting the 1 (not me though because I never make the driver wait, don't slam doors and just sit there quietly unless the driver engages in convo).

So I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Abraxas79

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


No reason at all, and the useless customer support will not adjust it for you no matter what, I have found that out. Give yourself short drives to pad your rating. Ordinarily I would not suggest this, but the rating system is so skewered that I feel this is justified. UBER doesn't care anyways, as its money for them.


----------



## Flmarko

Doesn't Uber read these forums and see that the Rating system itself is so screwed up that drivers have taken to abuse it by down rating Riders for things like not tipping.... not that I disagree ...I think the more drivers do this and show that 2 can play that game might eventually force them to come up with something better.

After all....so many riders start to get bad ratings that they start to see that it takes them forever to get an uber driver and then finally quit the service .... you would think Uber , from a business perspective would ditch this nonsense.



emdeplam said:


> pax could have been downrated by another driver weeks later. they then tryed to figure out who and retaliated


Hit the nail on the head
...
I think this is what happened to me my first week.
I got a 1 star out of 11 rated trips..put me at 4.6 
I haven't driven since because I refuse to be humiliated by a crap system that doesn't truly reflect the real scenario.


----------



## WaveRunner1

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


Complaining to Uber will do nothing. I got a one star once from a UberPool passenger who was new to Uber and didn't understand why I picked up another person. She didn't speak English of course. I got a one star shortly after the ride. I contacted Uber about this and they gave the same generic run around. It was at that point I realized Uber really is a trash company. Second, don't worry about your rating. I have 4.96 after 800 rides and I get nothing extra. No better promotions, recognition, nothing. Ratings are purely psychological. Not worth getting upset over.


----------



## amazing_artichoke_10

Trafficat said:


> Do you note what the upfront fee was? As long as the upfront fee is the same as what you paid, I would hope you would not down rate for a bad route. I mean, it's not like they are making you late for something if you didn't even know the route was bad until you checked it sometime later when you got bored.
> 
> Sometimes GPS gives some pretty crazy routes and it is hard to know a lot of areas the first time you go into them. And if you are used to one GPS program and the driver is using a different one, then the routes he gets could be different. I recently transported another driver who was critical of my routes but I was just following my GPS.
> 
> For places that I go often I often have some pax adamant that I go one way and other adamant about a different way. When your driver is about to go a way you disagree with, do you ever suggest to him the other route, or do you just make a note of it and lower his stars? As a driver, I always go whatever way a passenger wants and it is really irritating when someone is bothered by something, maybe the temperature, seat alignment, music or route, yet do not make any attempt to even ask the driver about it even when the driver would be happy to accommodate a change, only to possibly down rate for it. Sure, you could say the driver should have had all those things right from the get go, but the problem is that what one passenger likes, another passenger hates.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've taken some not so great routes as a driver, but I'm never trying to rip anyone off, I'm just doing my best to navigate places I don't often go to and relying on a crappy AI that sometimes tells me to drive down roads that do not even actually exist or are otherwise impassable.


Well said!


----------



## W00dbutcher

Pax reason for 1 stared and Free rides......

Low gas light, engine light, tire light, 105 Fahrenheit in Florida ac not cool enough, air freshener to strong, do you know how many cows it took to make the seats out of leather, no aux cord, can't hook into Bluetooth, no charge cords, no water, no candy, can't eat food in car, no drinking alcohol in car, driver wearing mask can't identify them during pandemic, 3 riders only, no front seat access (but I get sick in the back, it's a medical condition I'm exempt ), I have a medical card for no mask (ya you don't), and......... The ever popular "but the other drivers let me"


----------



## Denver Dick

tohunt4me said:


> Uber will care less than we do.
> Ratings are Descrimination.
> Embrace the abuse.





Uberfunitis said:


> I do note the upfront fee, and the actual charged fee if they are different that is defiantly an issue. I will still down rate a driver who goes out of the way, in what I believe to be a route intended just to pad their milage, I consider that theft from the company with whom I paid the money, especially if I observe them explicitly choose a route that is the same time but further distance.
> 
> Gps is just a tool and is not an excuse for going a route that is inefficient. Did the driver seek my input on what route to take, If asked and I give it than no I will not down rate even if a dumb route. When I get into the back seat and the seats are not fully up and I am hitting my knees, I will ask but still ding for not being proactive in having the seat pushed up before I got in.


1star away buddy!..i could give a crap


----------



## _Tron_

I think I'm going to start putting members on ignore based on their avatar.


----------



## Uber's Guber




----------



## Uber's Guber




----------



## UberNeophyte

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


Uber will not do anything. They hide behind their "privacy policy". I suggest you contact them, them and go to the conversation on the web and screen shot everything or do so in app.

Other threads:
Driver rating systems sucks

Customers abusing rating system

I rated a passenger 4 stars, then I get 4 stars


----------



## Jimmy44

Mike1606 said:


> I'm not driving for uber for almost a week and today I got 1 star from a pax that lowered my rating significantly. I am just wondering, what could be the reason a pax waiting to rate at least 1 week and giving 1 star. I've never argued or had any problem with any of my pax so far. Should I contact and ask uber about this?


Let me give you a tip from a driver with over 25k rides and 500k miles in 7 years.
Ignore it !


----------



## W00dbutcher

The simple and most elegant reason for most things people do are as follows..

People suck.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Thread is from 2017, so the OP most likely is gone but when I get a one Star I assume it is because the Pax didn’t get the happy ending, fresh mint and slap on the butt at the end of the ride…

If I obtain one one star a year and hundreds of five stars, well then I ain’t caring what one rider is upset about.

They can wait for that one car with no mirrors, massive dents and the driver that look like he or she escaped the mental ward… I know, I look like that guy but still my car is clean and in great shape!

Anyhoo, for those that slither in here to read this just know Pax’s will one star you just for going the right way but the traffic was too long!


----------



## Jimmy44

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Thread is from 2017, so the OP most likely is gone but when I get a one Star I assume it is because the Pax didn’t get the happy ending, fresh mint and slap on the butt at the end of the ride…
> 
> If I obtain one one star a year and hundreds of five stars, well then I ain’t caring what one rider is upset about.
> 
> They can wait for that one car with no mirrors, massive dents and the driver that look like he or she escaped the mental ward… I know, I look like that guy but still my car is clean and in great shape!
> 
> Anyhoo, for those that slither in here to read this just know Pax’s will one star you just for going the right way but the traffic was too long!


Now that they don't display your ratings on home screen I really do not even give it a thought.
I like the idea of having both Uber and Lyft activated so as long as I am at bare minimum for both I'm ok.


----------

